
2021 CO2 targets would generate €34B euros in penalty payments within Europe - woodandsteel
https://www.jato.com/2021-co2-targets-would-generate-e34-billion-euros-in-penalty-payments-within-europe/
======
woodandsteel
The end of the article makes clear that the 34 billion in fines would be only
if the auto manufacturers didn't make any changes from present production, but
the article still makes clear what pressures they are under to switch to
electric cars.

